# Minesweeper - keine Bilder



## beatles (20. Feb 2016)

Hallo Zusammen

Aufgrund eines Tutorials habe ich ein Minesweeper Spiel erstellt.
Leider funktioniert es nicht, dass die Buttons jeweils ihr Bild erhalten.

Also z.B. der Button soll eine 1 erhalten oder eine Mine. Das sind alles Bilder, die
ich im package (Eclipse) hinzugefügt habe.

Ich gehe davon aus das Problem liegt in der Klasse "MineIcon" und/oder "MineSweeperHelper".

Die Dateien sind hier verfügbar:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ljx7faq7l4nlvj2/MineSweeperOriginal.zip?dl=0

-> Die Dateien sind die Original Tutorial Dateien nicht die von mir (aber auch hier funktioniert es nicht)

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe
beatles


----------



## Joose (20. Feb 2016)

"funktioniert nicht" ist keine Fehlerbeschreibung.
Was funktioniert nicht? Werden nur keine Bilder angezeigt? Fliegt eine Exception? ...


----------



## AndiE (20. Feb 2016)

Der Pfad zu den Bildern ist falsch angegeben. Es geht um die Initialisiserung in MineIcon. Bei mir reichte "src/images/...". Dann ging es.


----------



## beatles (22. Feb 2016)

Hallo Joose

Danke für das Feedback, werde mich bemühen, zukünftig eine detailiertere Fehlerbeschreibung zu liefern.

@AndiE: Besten Dank für den Hinweis. Lage definitiv nur am Pfad obwohl ich alle möglichen Variationen versucht hatte...

Vielen Dank


----------

